# nite sites



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a newbee here but have posted a few times. 
I just bought {a couple of weeks ago} a SP 2022 with night sights and am very impressed! If I had tried them before I got my Crimson trace grips for my 92 FS I would have had them installed instead. The only thing the laser is better for than the night sights is shooting without aiming, which is good though! 
Now my 2022 is by the bed at night instead of the Beretta. I rolled over at 3:00am one morning, opened my eyes and those sights looked like LED lights the way they were glowing.
Wish I would have tried them years ago!!!!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have them on my 220 and 226. Love em.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've had them on my P226 forever. I have a set of TruGlo TFO's on my P228, best of both worlds (day/night). My SP is awaiting me to have the funds for a set of TFO's or Meps (in that order of preference) depending on what's available when the money is.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Growler,

What are TFO's or Meps and where do you get them?
Thanks!


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Love the night sights on my new 226 too.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

rfair said:


> Growler,
> 
> What are TFO's or Meps and where do you get them?
> Thanks!


Meps = shortcut for Meprolight, the company that manufactures night sights and current vendor used by SiGArms for their OEM Night Sights. http://www.meprolight.com/?catid={FC704F52-0DBF-48E6-A23F-650EFA687FDC}

Trijicon is another such manufacturer. http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/parts_new.cfm?categoryID=7

TFO's = An acronym used by TruGlo. A company that also manufatures Tritium sights. They aslo make Fiber Optic sights and their TFO (Tritium/Fiber Optic) sights combine the two types into one. http://www.truglosights.com/content/products/firearm/handgun_sights/handgun_sights.asp

Unlike photoluminesence that requires to be charged by a light source before they emit a glow, Tritium is a radioactive gas that glows on it's own. It is contained within tiny glass vials and inserted into holes drilled or milled into a metal sight base. Fiber Optic sights are an elongated rod of glass or clear colored polymer that enhance ambient light (daytime) and provide a glow, of sorts, to line up the particular sight configuration. he TFO's I like so much combine the two for the best of both worlds.

Some have had issues with the TFO's not being "durable enough" for handgun use as they have experienced problems with their rods breaking or not staying intact (loosening and falling out). I have had them on my primary CCW for well over 3 years now with no issues. I do not beat my handgun around or subject it to otherwise rough handling and have not had any issues.

There are many commercial vendors that have them available. They do dim over time and so will eventually will have to be replaced. Check your local gun shops and Sporting/Hunting store outlets for starters or just look online.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the idea of those TFO and will eventually get some for my Kimber pro carry!
Lots of great reviews on cabela's. They are $ 100'00 there but I found them for 90 bucks at a place I'm not familiar with so I'd probably spend the extra for Cabela's great service.:


----------

